# Add CycloDS Skins Section in Downloads



## hankchill (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mods!

Can we get a section in the GBAtemp Downloads Portal, under the Skins category, for a CycloDS Skins section. There's a ton of skins that we can upload to the portal, including some of my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--Henry


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll agree to this one.  Best put all the goodstuff in one big place.

NDSThemes is still around though, as of yesterday.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2008)

You want it, you got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Category added. Let me know of any problems.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> You want it, you got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We wub you shaun


----------

